# Windows Server 2003 csrss.exe high cpu usage



## webguy66 (Dec 29, 2012)

Many threads on this topic point to a corrupt profile, but I have tried creating a new profile and the problem still exists. Could the default profile be corrupted?

Actually there are a couple of problems:

1. The server disconnects (I am accessing it remotely) frequently for up to 2 minutes at a time. During this disconnected state it still appears to be running (based on task manager graph), but I have to wait until I connect again. When I say disconnect, I mean from the network. The following all fail: HTTP, FTP, VNC, RDP etc.

2. When I do get access it is invariably very slow and task manager shows high CPU usage for csrss.exe as well as explorer.exe

I should mention the server is acting primarily as a web server, is behind a firewall, and is actually a virtual machine. The host is Centos 5 running VMWare Server.

Please let me know what other information you require.

thanks,


----------

